# ETSY-Does Anyone Else Have One?



## hooligan (Jan 30, 2010)

So on occasion I can be kinda crafty and started my own Etsy site awhile ago...I was wondering if anyone else here had one.

Most of what I sell is geared toward gamers and techies but I am making some that is farm themed...its just taking me awhile 

www.hooligan777.etsy.com


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 31, 2010)

I do! I have cross stitch pieces for sale on Etsy. Give me a min and I'll post the link to my store.

ETA: Well, my items have expired. So, if anybody is interested in some cute farm-related cross stitch pieces, let me know and I'll post some pics.


----------



## ChookHappy (Jan 31, 2010)

I just found out about ETSY. My DW is real crafty so I've been wanting to get her going with it. She's afraid to touch the puter so I'm going to have to maintain it for her but I have no problem with that. She mainly crochets but also can do a numerous amount of other things. We did an Ebay thing for a while but it fizzled out soon after. I don't care much for selling on Ebay anymore.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 31, 2010)

We don't have one yet, but I plan on setting one up for my mums sewing.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 31, 2010)

OMG Hooligan, I LOVE those green lollipop earrings! Geez, I may have to order some stuff from you. Shame on you! I blame you, and ONLY you!


----------

